# Albino Bristle Nose



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

Hello! I have an Ablino Bristle Nosed suckerfish, as you probably already assumed from the thread title, and quite originally, his name is Pleco.

If anyone out there is experienced with these, guys, I would love some helpful advice! I've been doing research on him and have gotten some mixed results or information I'm not fully comfortable or confident about.

I know I need to get him some driftwood, and currently I'm feeding a small broken-off piece of an algea tablet. He doesn't seem to eat it very fast, though I have seen him munching on it once before.

I've also been told one should offer them veggies and such, and that the males grow more bristles than the females.

Anyone have any advice for a newbie BristleNosed keeper?
:notworthy:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we have a pair of them, is Pleco longfin or shortfin?

ours like algae wafers, lettuce, IAL, nori (sushi wrapping, in the ethnic food aisle), driftwood, anything that dies that I don't get to first, and any algae on the walls/plants.

the males definitely bristle more than females (which females usually don't have bristles) and sexing can be done by the shape of the head if you know what to look for. usually around 2" they'll start getting bristles.

that's all I can think of for the moment.


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

(Sorry for such a late reply -- I couldn't log into my account for the longest time! Also, life has been busy, but that's unrelated to my fishies ;P Well, mostly, at least... he he he )

I've discovered Pleco _loves_ zucchini. She didn't seem to care much for cucumber (i prefer giving her zucchini since I read it's got more nutritional stuff in it and cucumber doesn't have much going for it) but ate it after a time.

She also gets two different algae tablets; one by Api and one that I think is Petco brand. I could be wrong. *looks* It says 'Petco prefered' on the package. I got a new food for her (that one) because the one she was getting didn't have the spirlina in the top few ingredients, and I read that you wanted that to be one of the first few, if not _the_ first.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I tried a slice of apple for mine and she loved it


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

I've been nervous to try any of the fruits, because I heard they were harder on the water quality. A little tiny piece for her to munch on would be alright though, right? Pleco is really small; She's an albino, and they only get around 3-4 inches. She's about three inches, I got her when she was real small during the summer and boy did she grow fast!


----------

